# pink bump on muzzle.



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

It doesn't look like its getting any bigger. Does anyone have an idea? It's shiny, pink, no whisker growing out of it, and I think it bothers her a bit, as when I stroke the opposite side of her muzzle, she's ok, when I stroke the side with the bump, she reacts ever so slightly.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks like he may have just scraped it while playing maybe???


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like a spot more than a bump. My dog occasionally gets a pink spot on her nose because she scraped it on something. Goes away after several days.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasha gets those after a scab comes off. Usually from playing outside


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I just noticed Arko has one identical to that. Same size color and placement as well.


----------

